# Threads



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I know I have started many threads lately. I stopped posting on my main thread (Firt Day of the Rest of MY Life) because I want to move onto a new phase of my life. One that is not defined by my divorce.
I understand that my new life was not created in a vacuum, and unlike when I was younger and inexperienced, my mind set is largely based on the life I have already experienced. 
So I have started several threads looking for context to place those experiences in. It is all part of my growth, to learn not just from my experiences but from the experiences of others as well.
The idea, for me, is to post on more specific topics. The responses I receive and those I post have greatly helped me in my understanding of some of the more puzzling aspects of how I came to where I am now. 
So thank you to all who reply. I also hope that my experiences can allow others to grow as well.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading your various new threads, Ynot. I've learned a lot from them too .


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Glad to see you don't suffer from Thread Block....DUDE


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> I've enjoyed reading your various new threads, Ynot. I've learned a lot from them too .


:iagree:
I think a lot of us has/have learned from your Threads and posts.. I know i have !!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm cracking up that you included your thread title typo (firt) in this post 😁

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

